# Taxidermist



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

i am fed up with my taxidermist. He has done pretty good work for me the past 17 years, but the last 2 animals i got back look like beginner work. I just sent an axis back to him that is horrible. Needless to say I am in the market for a new taxidermist, hopefully one who does great work but does not charge outrageous prices. I don't mind paying for services rendered, but I don't need to be the one paying for your new SUV either. I am in the Victoria area...any suggestions?:texasflag


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Lets See The Work??*

Show the Axis :ac550:


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

If i can figure out how to load from my phone...details---staples left in on the front lower portion of the mount, lips not tucked, eyes not tucked, nose is bad, hide coming loose from form at base of antlers, stiching job is HORRIBLE--for some unknown reason he is stitched down towards the nose (he was not cut there, do not know why this is like that)....this was not a BIG axis, but a once in a lifetime hunt gift from my wife. Seeing the mount made me sick to my stomache. I actually called this taxidermist a close friend for years.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang bro that sux...I would take it over to him and show him ''why you won't be back''.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

I use David Verrips, he owns Authentic Trophy Taxidermy in LaVernia he does awesome work.


----------



## Shallowsport721 (Mar 15, 2011)

Shepherds in llano. Awesome!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I just got my Black Buck back from B&S Taxidermy in Eagle Lake. I couldn't be happier. I will post up a pic soon.


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dang bro that sux...I would take it over to him and show him ''why you won't be back''. 
I have already sent it back, called and let him know how un-satisfied i was. I told him i expect the "old" expert level of work that he used to provide. The sad part is that he will probably have to come up with another hide..... I have sent on average 30-40 people a year to him, now i will be calling EVERYONE and tell them to find somebody else.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

He may have a newbie in the office that he is training to take over the biz. I don't know but if it used to be good work and now its not????

Scotts Taxidermy in Orange Grove 361-384-2308


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We use these guys and they do great work! Contact Jason at (281)961-2474 http://gulfcoastwaterfowl.com/


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

SHURS Taxidermy in Corpus, Troy and his Crew is Top Notch!!!!!


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Whatever you do, take your references on here and any other websites with a grain of salt.

I have seen (and actually fallen for) some heavily referred taxidermists on here to end up with a finished product like you already have.

Takes alot of research and $$ to find a good, quality, consistent taxidermist.... 

I suggest having multiple... one for birds, one for deer, one for small mammals, etc. Most are better at one animal/species than they are at others.


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

got a call from my "EX" taxidermist last night, he wanted to know what was wrong with the mount. He said in his eyes, the mount looked perfect! I told him I would have somebody pick it up this weekend. I also politely informed him that he lost a longtime customer as well as all the other folks i have sent in the years (called them all and texted pics, they were upset too). 
On another note, I now have a really nice turkey in the freezer that I need mounted....gotta go look at some taxidermists work and compare....wish me luck!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang BW you have been a member for 4 days but have had bad references from 2cool members off the site. You must have been lurking for a number of years before becoming a member.

Also, by your post you have spent a lot of research and $$$ to find the good ones (other than the bad ones referred from 2cool) for different species but you don't offer any recommendations. He is asking for help. Post them up brother.

Welcome to 2cool officially. With a grain of salt of course...



Backwater1 said:


> Whatever you do, take your references on here and any other websites with a grain of salt.
> 
> I have seen (and actually fallen for) some heavily referred taxidermists on here to end up with a finished product like you already have.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

deleonl said:


> I use David Verrips, he owns Authentic Trophy Taxidermy in LaVernia he does awesome work.


X2

Outstanding work. Everyone I have sent to him has been pleased as well. Only person that will touch my animals from here on.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Dang BW you have been a member for 4 days but have had bad references from 2cool members off the site. You must have been lurking for a number of years before becoming a member.
> 
> Also, by your post you have spent a lot of research and $$$ to find the good ones (other than the bad ones referred from 2cool) for different species but you don't offer any recommendations. He is asking for help. Post them up brother.
> 
> Welcome to 2cool officially. With a grain of salt of course...


Rack Ranch referred me to a massage parlor one time, that didn't work out well!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> Rack Ranch referred me to a massage parlor one time, that didn't work out well!


 :cheers:


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Rack Ranch said:


> Dang BW you have been a member for 4 days but have had bad references from 2cool members off the site. You must have been lurking for a number of years before becoming a member.
> 
> Also, by your post you have spent a lot of research and $$$ to find the good ones (other than the bad ones referred from 2cool) for different species but you don't offer any recommendations. He is asking for help. Post them up brother.
> 
> Welcome to 2cool officially. With a grain of salt of course...


I guess you can just call me a self proclaimed know it all. J/K

Do a search on here for taxidermists and you will see literally a hundred taxidermist recommendations. Take some time and do some research on some of those taxis... some are outright terrible, albeit they still get recommendations from users here (I.E. search specifically for bobcat mounts and see what you find)

I took some advice on this board once and I have the ugliest Canvasback you have ever seen. 250 bucks right down the drain. Terrible. If you would like the photos, I will PM them to you.

Folks get on here and just start spitting out names of taxidermists... maybe they have used them... maybe they haven't... maybe their trophy looks just fine in their eyes, and thats just fine as long as they are happy with it....but I have done my research and I can tell you there are way more crappy taxidermists than good ones. WAY more.

Without having an axis complete on my wall, I am hesitant to give a recommendation. I can tell you that there is an axis currently at a taxidermist and when it is complete, I will be sure to post up my review of the work. At this time, I won't recommend him because I won't put my name on something I haven't gotten back yet.

I actually passed on his taxi services years back with my bobcat because I didn't particularly care for his small mammal work.... doesn't mean he can't mount a great deer... I just found some other taxidermists were better.

Taxidermy is not cheap by any means and it is something that you will be reminded of daily as you walk through your home or trophy room. It is important that we realize that just like everything else, you get what you pay for. When it all boils down to it, I promise, spending that extra 100 bucks for a high quality mound will pay off.

Whats a mount last, 30-50 years?? Break it down and you are talking about 1/2 penny per day for a much better outcome on your animal.

I have a few other birds that came out a little substandard, and guess where those boogers are? Sitting in a backroom or closet because they look like a 5 yr old did them... Now how great of an investment is that $150 duck if it bugs you everytime you look at it? And you are embarrassed to show your friends.

I have a new duck taxi that I will report back with results when he gets done with my 2 birds from the 2011 season. I am expecting my birds back soon...

I am a researcher, so thats why my kill to mount time has such a big lapse in between.

Taxidermy is a noticeable portion of my annual spend, so I find it my responsibility to have it done wisely.

So far, I have 2 Wtail shoulders, 5 euros, 1 alligator, 1 flounder, 2 wood ducks, 3 greenheads, 2 pintails, 1 pheasant, 3 bobwhites, 1 bobcat, 1 Canvasback... with 1 axis, 1 widgeon and 1 BW teal at 2 seperate taxis.

I just wanted to give the OP a heads up to what I found with my recommendations from 2cool users and recommendations I continue to see. Now, I have seen some great recommendations as well.... so its not all bad by any means. The search inquiries on this site and others for good taxis will definetely yield anyone a great starting point with an extensive list of options... but the legwork and research is still necessary.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I said happy ending not hairy ending 



State_Vet said:


> Rack Ranch referred me to a massage parlor one time, that didn't work out well!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Good Post Backwater1


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have used "artofficial" who is on this board he does good work. Hate ro recomment anyone but he has always done good for me.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

*Majors Taxidermy*

I would suggest you consider David Majors in Cypress.

He has done all of my animals(10+ shoulder mounts) and a bunch of friends mounts with the exception of two of mine and I regret letting those two animals mounted by other taxidermists.

check him out...
*majorcreationstaxidermy.com*


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> I said happy ending not hairy ending


You didn't mention "her" name was "bob" :-(


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

I concur with the money well spent approach. I have tried many of the local guys and have been very happy with Joe Lesh at Sportsmens Wildlife Artistry. Hes on the north side off 1960. I found one of my whitetail wall pedestal mounts he has done. He has also done 4 or 5 other whitetail for me and a fallow and axis. All have been good mork in my opinion.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Wall pedestal mounts are where its at! They look so bad-A.

Well worth the extra $100 bill and a little extra care on the skinning rack.

If you do your homework and pay a little extra for quality work, in most cases, you will be glad that you did. Also, I would recommend not letting a long wait time scare you away from a good taxidermist. You want a work of art, not an assembly line production. Good work isn't done overnight.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

I will throw one up...


Joey Lesh
Sportsmens Wildlife Artistry


They are in New Zealand right now...

He has done all my bird mounts, and he does an excellent job (IMO) on large game.
PM for number.

Pic below of the Bird Mount.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

DuckMendenhall said:


> I will throw one up...
> 
> Joey Lesh
> Sportsmens Wildlife Artistry
> ...


He had a pic of your mount at the TTHA show a couple years back.... did an excellent job.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

He did, thank you.

He is a huge contributor to our Delta Banquet every year. Those guys are down to Earth...he used to be my next door neighbor. First speciman was a nice Speck with a lot of action in the mount...back peddling over a spread type of deal, feet going different ways, head turned sideways, wings flaring out. You know...at that oh **** moment they think about before they get shot!


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah Joe Lesh is the name I dropped and posted the whitetail pedestal from. I found that axis he did for me. Again, good work in my opinion. Hope this helps. Dont mind the ugly fella in the background.


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are a few pics...


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

combscw said:


> Yeah Joe Lesh is the name I dropped and posted the whitetail pedestal from. I found that axis he did for me. Again, good work in my opinion. Hope this helps. Dont mind the ugly fella in the background.


Very nice!


----------



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

We have been using Graves Taxidermy out of Uvalde for years, awesome job!


----------

